# MotoGP thread



## DaFreak (Jul 22, 2019)

Been a huge fan for 15 years or so, never miss a race. The season video pass is the best money I spent on entertainment hands down. I know there must be someone here who loves it. 

This season is getting exciting. The 2nd half is promising to be special with those three Yamahas coming and I am not giving up on Val. He still has what it takes. Also I can't understand the disrespect that Jorge is getting. Anyway Vinales, Quartararo and Morbidelli together just might be able to rough up Marc enough to make it interesting. 

Side note, this season I have really grown to dislike Crutchlow. For somebody who falls off their bike that much is sure talks a lot. 

Anyway, hopefully this will become a thread for fans to talk shit.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 23, 2020)

Is it just me or is Crutchlow always making excuses? Now he is saying Nakagami did better on last year's Honda because it's a more refined bike. Every year it's the same thing with this guy, excuses excuses excuses. Then he always has crap to say about other riders on top of it. You would think he's won a few championships the way he talks. 

Anyway how about that race? This season has sucked. I appreciated them trying to make a go of it like they are. But accidents and problems are starting to pile up. With Marquez out it's a free for all and everybody feels like they have a chance and are riding right at their limit and sometimes over. I hope we can get through this year with a horrible accident, well more horrible than what we already have had.


----------



## mackdx (Aug 24, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> This season has sucked


Huh? 
This season has had some of the consistently best racing in recent memory. With MM93 out of the mix, there are at least 6 riders that could conceivably win the championship for 2020


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 24, 2020)

mackdx said:


> Huh?
> This season has had some of the consistently best racing in recent memory. With MM93 out of the mix, there are at least 6 riders that could conceivably win the championship for 2020


Sure, but you can’t say that having the most dominate rider out makes a season better because the others now have a chance. That would be like saying basketball would have been better if Jordan was out a season with injury during his championship runs. Motogp is less for having Marquis out. Now two races in a row that got red flagged and screw up the work done during the race. and of course the injuries. For me that means it sucks......but it’s still motogp which makes it still amazing. But I seriously hope nobody gets killed this season. It really is too much to ask from them and I feel we’re in for more “incidents” than usual.


----------



## mackdx (Aug 24, 2020)

Guess we are all entitled to our own opinions. 

I'd rather watch a half dozen great riders competing for first, than one alien running away and being left to watch the battle for second


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 24, 2020)

Believe me, I'm no Marquis fan. His generation of riders have changed the sport so much, so much more bumping and as I see it, a certain lack of respect. At the same time I know I am watching history every time he is on a bike. That win from last in moto2, omfg. Eats me up, I'm such a Rossi fan, and I really do believe he cost Rossi that championship with his BS. And I don't think he's done Honda any favors either by not being able to develop that bike. But he is a god on a bike. 

But I agree with you the racing is amazing. I am so excited that KTM and Suzuki are where they are. Watching Suzuki these three years has it been? has been exciting. KTM I was not expecting, not in the least. That has been a real shocker to me. Being Japanese I just have to love Nakagami as well. 

But they are all amazing, the creme of the creme as they say. I mean, even that Czech rider, what was his name? I think his dad owned the team, or maybe it was just politics, but I seem to remember he basically bought his way into it. Even he as amazing to be honest compared to a normal human.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2020)

Seasons the best its been in years!
Look at all the new race winners. red flags with other new guys up the pointy in at the stoppage.
Anyone can win. Whoever wants it the most will win it. And thats whats playin out on the track- they are all riding for a championship..even the rookie Binder. Balls to the wall.
More action in the last few racers of MotoGP than 5 years of GP.
Hell We have a Ducati rider that recently won a raec for Ducati that had just walked out of negotiations...its been unreal!! Add in HUGE crashes and Flames and nailbitting last lap surprises and its just awesome.

Plus 2 Aussies on the podiums last meet. Gardener (moto2) and Miller.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2020)

If MM isnt there its not anyone's fault but his. To finish first first you have to finish. He isn't the best rider of 2020. Someone else will be. 
When he comes back he will need to earn his spot at the front again.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 25, 2020)

I think it's like K.Os. some people like to see a KO and some people like to see a fight go the distance. Red flags make it exciting for sure, you have a mini race where anything can happen, but they also robbed two riders of their wins and hard work.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 25, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> If MM isnt there its not anyone's fault but his. To finish first first you have to finish. He isn't the best rider of 2020. Someone else will be.
> When he comes back he will need to earn his spot at the front again.


Which he will do the first race he is back.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I think it's like K.Os. some people like to see a KO and some people like to see a fight go the distance. Red flags make it exciting for sure, you have a mini race where anything can happen, but they also robbed two riders of their wins and hard work.


Robbed? Its part of racing and they get to start in the place they where in. Tyre management is also part of racing along with Flags and penalties. But i get what you are saying, would of been nice for a Japanese rider to of stood on the podium after all these years but all these new race winners has been fantastic for the championship and the riders confidences.



DaFreak said:


> Which he will do the first race he is back.


Maybe. Definitely up there with the greats. Lets hope he hasn't got nerve damage.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

mackdx said:


> Guess we are all entitled to our own opinions.
> 
> I'd rather watch a half dozen great riders competing for first, than one alien running away and being left to watch the battle for second


sounds like F1. Lewis Hamilton first and who's second??? lol. 

i miss Nicky Hayden. i used to have a 69 number plate on my old yz 125. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

Rossi in his prime or Marquez? who's better?


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hell yeah a Moto GP thread. Been around bikes my whole life. I club raced a few years myself and miss it dearly. Some of the most fun I've ever had. Shits a money pit though and worse than a drug habit lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Rossi in his prime or Marquez? who's better?


Ive never been a fan of Rossi and MM never raced 500's where Rossie did. So ud have to say Rossi will go down as the more talented rider. Competitive at his age is just amazing.
The riding styles have changed with the 4 strokes and MM is the master of the new style. MM is truly an Alien freak.

To me Mick Doohan was the best racers racer of the modern era IMO. The way he would controll a race was mastery to watch. Coming from 4 strokes to 500s would of meant he should of done well if he was born a little later to.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Rossi in his prime or Marquez? who's better?


It's a bit like batman vs superman, no real way to know. But considering that Rossi did it before the electronics and with different manufacturers I have to say Rossi. Marques just has a super-human ability to stay on a bike when he should be spilling on so many occasions. And I personally don't like his style of riding, way too aggressive and it would not surprise me if he kills somebody or himself someday. I think Rossi is not willing to ride that way and nobody can say that Rossi is scared, after that near miss 2 weeks ago and still riding like he did? God, but he rides within his limits. So for me Rossi is the Goat.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i miss Nicky Hayden. i used to have a 69 number plate on my old yz 125. lol


Yeah, Nicky was awesome. On a frigging bicycle no less. Just goes to show you, do what you want because you never know when you're going to get hit by the big bus as my father says.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> Competitive at his age is just amazing.


bingo!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ive never been a fan of Rossi and MM never raced 500's where Rossie did. So ud have to say Rossi will go down as the more talented rider. Competitive at his age is just amazing.
> The riding styles have changed with the 4 strokes and MM is the master of the new style. MM is truly an Alien freak.
> 
> To me Mick Doohan was the best racers racer of the modern era IMO. The way he would controll a race was mastery to watch. Coming from 4 strokes to 500s would of meant he should of done well if he was born a little later to.


i still would rather watch the TT racing from Ireland, Isle of Man, Isle of Wright, etc. for those guys to go that fast on little country roads is mind blowing to me. and the passing of each other is incredible too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Yeah, Nicky was awesome. On a frigging bicycle no less. Just goes to show you, do what you want because you never know when you're going to get hit by the big bus as my father says.


and i loved that Texas drawl that he had during interviews. an old country boy from TX racing the world's best


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 25, 2020)

Colin Edwards was the best at interviews. I want to hang with him some day. But yeah I miss Nicky


----------



## mackdx (Aug 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Rossi in his prime or Marquez? who's better?



Marquez better in raw talent. Rossi better from a pure racecraft strategy 

I wonder how well MM93 would have done on the 500 2 strokes without the electronics and tire tech teams have now


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

mackdx said:


> Marquez better in raw talent. Rossi better from a pure racecraft strategy
> 
> I wonder how well MM93 would have done on the 500 2 strokes without the electronics and tire tech teams have now


i have to admit, i watched more moto gp with rossi than MM. so i'm a bit biased towards rossi.


----------



## mackdx (Aug 25, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> Colin Edwards was the best at interviews. I want to hang with him some day


Www.texastornadobootcamp.com


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 25, 2020)

mackdx said:


> Www.texastornadobootcamp.com


Oh yeah im familiar with it. Had some friends go do it before. Id love to someday.


----------



## mackdx (Aug 25, 2020)

What do you race, @ktmracer51 ?


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 25, 2020)

Nothing anymore. Finally had to admit I'm retired. But, I've tracked or raced a Triumph 675, GSXR 750, and various SV 650's. The lightweight twin racing was by far my favorite. I won a good bit of races and have multiple regional championships in novice and expert. If I never set foot on a track again I at least have some great memories. Fun times. I did buy another Ktm 200 last year and was planning on hitting a hare scramble or two at some point. Hasn't happened yet. Life just gets in the way of the fun.


----------



## mackdx (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice. 200 is a great bike. 

I have a 2018 250 TPI. fuel injected 2 stroke makes for a great off road bike


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah that's a sweet ass bike. If I lived out west I'd probably would have went 250/300. I love the 200 for tighter stuff. I grew up on 2 strokes


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

mackdx said:


> I have a 2018 250 TPI. fuel injected 2 stroke makes for a great off road bike


what brand? i'm trying to find a yam/honda 250 stroke but they have all but disappeared on craigslit. this virus shit has made all used stuff hard to find. but for me, i'd be riding at 5000 ft to 10000 ft so FI would be tits.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 25, 2020)

Has anybody been able to get into motor E? I’ve tried but It just doesn’t click with me


----------



## mackdx (Aug 25, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what brand?


KTM
The TPI is the first production FI 2 stroke dirt bike. Runs awesome. KTM is also producing 300 2s now

All of the euro mfgs and Yamaha are still producing 2 stroke dirt bikes.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 25, 2020)

I was lucky and had dinner with Kenny Roberts Jr when he was World Number 1 and Sete Gibernau.

Also got to have a lunch and an afternoon with Chris Vermeulen. He was a full on normal bloke eh..loves his toys.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i still would rather watch the TT racing from Ireland, Isle of Man, Isle of Wright, etc. for those guys to go that fast on little country roads is mind blowing to me. and the passing of each other is incredible too.


TT racing is awesome! Isle of man is just the next level.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2020)

If you look back at last generation of riders (im including Rossi) then a crew chef makes a big difference. Jeremy Burgess was the man to ride for. He made #1's


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Aug 26, 2020)

What gets me is the whole electronics edge that some teams have. Yamaha lost so many years by forging their own path.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 27, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> What gets me is the whole electronics edge that some teams have. Yamaha lost so many years by forging their own path.


Suzuki's hole shot works awesome going by last race. Amazing.

Im just getting back into Motogp after a decade of not really following it. Been a great season to get back into it.
Also back in to bikes after 12 years out of the saddle. Good to be riding again. Not good was spending $1250 on leather and boots today.. haha.
Already have an acquaintance wanting me to buy a ASBK spec Yamaha R3 thats for sale and go club racing...lol. Sport is full of Bad influence aint it?


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 27, 2020)

I stopped riding with my first child, wife would not budge. Now we live in America and I feel like I could ride here safely, not nearly as crowded as Tokyo. But now I’m too old and I’ve gained so much Covid weight, I’m at 103 kilos.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 27, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I stopped riding with my first child, wife would not budge. Now we live in America and I feel like I could ride here safely, not nearly as crowded as Tokyo. But now I’m too old and I’ve gained so much Covid weight, I’m at 103 kilos.


How old are you?


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 27, 2020)

50


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 27, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> 50


Same as me. Happy 1/2 century!


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 27, 2020)

Want to feel old, bought my first grow light from a hippy, diy thing, obviously magnetic ballast but all the parts were exposed and bolted onto a piece of wood. Could electrocute yourself every time you turned it on. I had no clue and thought the guy was a Genius.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> Suzuki's hole shot works awesome going by last race. Amazing.
> 
> Im just getting back into Motogp after a decade of not really following it. Been a great season to get back into it.
> Also back in to bikes after 12 years out of the saddle. Good to be riding again. Not good was spending $1250 on leather and boots today.. haha.
> Already have an acquaintance wanting me to buy a ASBK spec Yamaha R3 thats for sale and go club racing...lol. Sport is full of Bad influence aint it?


Do it man. The smaller bikes are so much fun to race and the tire bills are so much cheaper also. Still a huge money pit but, so much fun. Be prepared to get your ass kicked by kids though.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> Do it man. The smaller bikes are so much fun to race and the tire bills are so much cheaper also. Still a huge money pit but, so much fun. Be prepared to get your ass kicked by kids though.


Not going racing i don't think. Just costs to much. Will probably look at a track bike though. I used to have a ZXR750R as a track bike. Some works gear on it. Was in A grade but middle of the pack. Was good fun.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Aug 28, 2020)

Honestly racing isn't more expensive than track days. Its about the same really. Funniest part of the little bikes is when you start getting faster and you eat the 600's and liter bikes alive on the brakes and the corners only for them to blow the doors off you in a straight then pass them again in a corner.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2020)

*Harkamal Singh*

30 m
· 

An expert physiotherapist and osteopath assumes that the unsatisfactory results of Marc Márquez's second operation extend the times of his recovery
Marc Marquez's recovery is getting complicated and times are getting longer. If he had initially tried to get back on track just a few days after his fracture, now the Cabroncito had to give up and throw in the towel at least for the 2020. season. But it's not at all said that the reigning world champion will recover the perfect arm functionality not even on the championship finale.
A Spanish physiotherapist and osteopathic expert, Ruben Garcia Ruiz, who analyzed what happened at number 93: " The first operation
was a success and, although he seemed to have the Terminator's arm, having seen him do the pushups three days after surgery I was as stunned as anyone else ", admits to the microphones of the MotoRaceNation specialized site. " Obviously a professional athlete always has to fight to recover as soon as possible, but what we saw Marquez do was inhuman ".
But precisely this decision to force, in vain, recovery times are at the root of successive complications: "The humerus has been subjected to significant stress that led to a re-operation, which did not go well ", explains Dr. Ruiz. "We saw a picture of Marquez with a cast covering his right arm up to the first finger of his hand. And that picture tells us a lot: if re-operation was normal, that cast shouldn't have gone there, at best up to the elbow or a little lower".
Marquez second surgery failed
The Iberian doctor says that the new operation Marquez was subjected to had an unsatisfactory outcome: "I have a riskier hypothesis: the second surgery may not have gone as well as desired. The truth is that all the stress the bone has been subjected to doesn't make it easy to reposition everything in the right conditions". And for this reason it will take a long time before Marc is back in perfect shape: " Marquez will have a lot of effort to recover his elbow ", concludes Dr. Ruiz." And even if they allow him to try the 2021 prototype before the end of the season, what possible, in my opinion he should refuse, to have time to complete consolidation. If there is an important articulation for a rider, it is that of the elbow, since all the strength you need to carry the motorcycle passes through there ".


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2020)

@OzyM8


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 8, 2020)

That’s very sad to hear although not unexpected.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 13, 2020)

What a race! Another winner. Nice to see Miller with another podium.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 13, 2020)

Damn was so hopping the old man would hold out for that podium. Loving all the first time winners this year. Marquez is is insanely talented but, its been exciting to see the races unfold without him on the grid.


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 14, 2020)

I had to watch it late last night. family does not respect the desire to watch it live at 8am on a Sunday morning for some reason. Not sure what was going on this race, it almost felt like the camera work was not as good as past years because it almost seemed boring at times. 

Miller? he used his tires up and finished 8th? I think. You must be thinking of Mir? What heartache to be passed on the last lap for Val. Would have been something very special indeed.

And Vinales. OMG. Year after year Yamaha puts all their trust into him and yet the results are never there. He blames the bike.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 14, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Miller? he used his tires up and finished 8th? I think. You must be thinking of Mir? What heartache to be passed on the last lap for Val. Would have been something very special indeed.


He did to, i must of gotten confused and was thinking 3rd in the Championship.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 20, 2020)

Another awesome race and another new winner for the season.
Shame Bagnaia couldnt finish. How fast was Mir?


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 22, 2020)

Mir is a beast right now. I wouldn't want to bet on who is going to be champion this year. I always wondered about those peel-offs and if they didn't cause problems and now we know, Miller and perhaps Bagnaia out because of them.


----------



## GrowGreenDaddy (Sep 25, 2020)

Fuck, I'm glad I found this thread too haha 

I'm following you around the site @Lucky Luke


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 25, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Mir is a beast right now. I wouldn't want to bet on who is going to be champion this year. I always wondered about those peel-offs and if they didn't cause problems and now we know, Miller and perhaps Bagnaia out because of them.


Bags was running a soft rear and it was out of shape for a couple laps before the off. I think he may of used the tear off as a plausible excuse.
He would be spewin though, so close....


----------



## GrowGreenDaddy (Sep 25, 2020)

Have you guys seen the "Unseen" videos on moto gp YT account? They're an interesting behind the scenes for sure, the last one had Pol bleating about someone coming up under him and Mir not realising it was him that carved Pol, made for a funny car trip haha 

I'm loving the randomness and the lack of Marquez, he's amazing, but fuck it's boring when he's around


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 25, 2020)

Wish I had the time to watch all the stuff. Between my older kids and my little ones I had 10 years of being able to watch the whole weekend and all the races. I barely have time now for the GP race and haven't watched moto2 for years now. 4 or 5 more years I'll have my free time back when these kids can play with each other or themselves. 

One of the riders said something like everybody believes they can win now. You can look back at the past few years and you can tell those willing to fight and those not willing to, subconscious or not. Hopefully when he comes back they remember this feeling and don't let him have it as easy. Anyway, I like the way this is going with KTM and Suzuki making such leaps.


----------



## GrowGreenDaddy (Sep 25, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> Wish I had the time to watch all the stuff. Between my older kids and my little ones I had 10 years of being able to watch the whole weekend and all the races. I barely have time now for the GP race and haven't watched moto2 for years now. 4 or 5 more years I'll have my free time back when these kids can play with each other or themselves.
> 
> One of the riders said something like everybody believes they can win now. You can look back at the past few years and you can tell those willing to fight and those not willing to, subconscious or not. Hopefully when he comes back they remember this feeling and don't let him have it as easy. Anyway, I like the way this is going with KTM and Suzuki making such leaps.


Have you seen the Kayo Sports app mate? That's what I use. You get all free practice, quali and races across the classes plus bonus content. Watch it any time 

25 a month. Oh and World Superbikes is on there as well, also a good season at present


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 26, 2020)

I get the video pass every year which gives you everything minus Superbike or course. When Nicki went to super bike my desire to watch it went way up. 120 euros for the year.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2020)

pic from night time testing.
Race starts in a couple hrs.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 11, 2020)

That is an awesome pic. Didn't realize that the race started so early and woke up and caught it on lap 3 and wondered where Rossi was. I'll catch the race later.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> That is an awesome pic. Didn't realize that the race started so early and woke up and caught it on lap 3 and wondered where Rossi was. I'll catch the race later.


it was a ripper of a race.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes another good race. Rossi is killing me lol. Been awhile since a wet weather race and they always throw curveballs.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 18, 2020)

Wow, did not see that coming. AM handling that Honda like that! Cruthlow is still riding hurt? He gives a good interview and I think that's why he got as much attention as he has, his positions throughout the years don't really warrant the attention, but what are his excuses going to be now?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 24, 2020)

Caught the last 5 laps on a re run and got onto u tube for the highlights. Another good race.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2020)

Ouch (hit the watch on u tube pop up) Not sure if ill be able to stay up for the start tonight.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 15, 2020)

what a last lap. and new world champ. great race


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2020)

For anyone who missed the last lap.

Hit the you tube tab on the pop up


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 16, 2020)

A great write up of the race.








Valencia | The second of its name | With Boris | MCNews


Latest Motorcycle News, racing sport and reviews brought to you daily.




www.mcnews.com.au


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## DaFreak (Dec 16, 2020)

Isle of Man is nuts. Dream of going to see it one day. You should watch that documentary on Netflix about it if you haven't already.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh shit yeah that's bucket list. They just canceled the 2021 race the other week.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 19, 2021)

MotoGP starts next month.

GL to Remy Gardener


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 27, 2021)

MotoGP Schedule season 2021
01
APR
DOHA GP LOSAIL INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT
15
APR
PORTUGAL GP ALGARVE INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT
28
APR
SPANISH GP CIRCUITO DE JEREZ
12
MAY
FRENCH GP LE MANS CIRCUIT BUGATTI
26
MAY
ITALIAN GP MUGELLO CIRCUIT
02
JUN
CATALAN GP CIRCUIT DE BARCELONA-CATALUNYA
16
JUN
GERMAN GP SACHSENRING
23
JUN
DUTCH GP TT CIRCUIT ASSEN
07
JUL
FINNISH GP KYMI RING
11
AUG
AUSTRIAN GP RED BULL RING
25
AUG
BRITISH GP SILVERSTONE CIRCUIT
08
SEP
ARAGON GP MOTORLAND ARAGON
15
SEP
SAN MARINO GP MISANO WORLD CIRCUIT MARCO SIMONCELLI
29
SEP
JAPANESE GP TWIN RING MOTEGI
06
OCT
THAILAND GP CHANG INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT
20
OCT
AUSTRALIAN GP PHILLIP ISLAND GRAND PRIX CIRCUIT
27
OCT
MALAYSIAN GP SEPANG INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT
10
NOV
VALENCIA GP VALENCIA CIRCUIT RICARDO TORMO
https://www.motogp.com/.../how-is-the-2021-motogp.../330746


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 28, 2021)

or this one which is different...

*PROVISONAL MOTOGP™ 2021 SEASON CALENDAR^*


Race DateEventCircuit28 March 2021Qatar GPLosail4 April 2021Doha GPLosail18 April 2021Portuguese GPAlgarve2 May 2021Spanish GPJerez16 May 2021French GPLe Mans30 May 2021Italian GPMugello6 June 2021Catalan GPCatalunya20 June 2021German GPSachsenring27 June 2021Dutch TTAssen11 July 2021Finnish GPKymiRing15 August 2021Austrian GPRed Bull Ring29 August 2021British GPSilverstone12 September 2021Aragon GPAragon19 September 2021San Marino GPMisano3 October 2021Japanese GPTwin Ring Motegi10 October 2021Thai GPChang24 October 2021*Australian GPPhillip Island31 October 2021Malaysian GPSepang14 November 2021Valencia GPRicardo Tormo


----------



## DaFreak (Feb 28, 2021)

Got a e-mail saying I have to update my payment method with their season pass. Going to be a good year.


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 28, 2021)

Ok, so for some reason I wasn’t able to see the first few laps and missed the start, sucks for me but what a great start to the season.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 28, 2021)

It was a great race. Mir nearly had a podium....


----------



## DaFreak (Mar 29, 2021)

Those Ducati’s break many hearts on the straights, top speed is ridiculous, he went wide last corner but still.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2022)

Not Moto GP but..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 27, 2022)




----------

